# James Llewellin



## muscle head (May 19, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Training at The Ministry of Muscle saturday, spoke to James and watched as he posed for a TV crew.

If anyone is going to the UKBFF British, your in for a treat,

James is looking 'Fcuking Amazing' if he don't win his class then the judges need glasses lol.

He is looking so tight, wafer thin skin, vascularity to die for and legs that have more cuts than calvery joint!!!!!.

And he's still a week out !!!!!!!.

Can't wait to see him carbed up !!!

Hey good luck to James,

See you at the British.

Rob. :thumbup1:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

yup i am goin,its gonna be a good day.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

What class is he doing bro?

Is it u80's?

This is shaping up to be a cracking british finals.

James in 80's, shaun in 90's and the heavies has an impecable standard this year...the top 4 being daz, stuart, haroldas and zack...tbh on their day each one of the heavies is capable of winning it.

Looks like the overall posedown will be amazing Whoever wins the pro card this year will DEFINATELY DESERVE IT!

This year the british title is more competitive than other years in the last 5 years or so in my opinion.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Damn, I'm really looking forward to next weekend! :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

yep im going.standard is excellent this year


----------



## muscle head (May 19, 2008)

As far as I'm aware James is doing.............., can't say he would kill me lol

But make sure you catch him on stage.

Rob.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Just got my tickets through the post, looking forward to this!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

muscle head said:


> James is looking 'Fcuking Amazing' if he don't win his class then the judges need glasses lol.


or somebody is onstage better.....got to keep it real mate as i am sure James would agree he is not the only one onstage...respect to all those onstage..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

exactly.

Everyone who is competing on Sunday will look 'fcuking amazing' by now.

have to wait to see who is the 'fcuking amazingist'

LMAO


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

will there be a dvd on sale of the show, cant make the show myself


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Eric Guy normally does them. he lurks on here somewhere as VideoMan


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

i will have post a tread for it after the show


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Looks like the overall posedown will be amazing Whoever wins the pro card this year will DEFINATELY DESERVE IT!
> 
> This year the british title is more competitive than other years in the last 5 years or so in my opinion.


agree with this wholeheartedly,

I personally am backing james and want him to win, if not him then stuart core and then daz ball...... but thats more based on personal preference

wish i was going but unfortunately i am going to be stuck in liverpool with work.... oh well, going to the hercules and stars of tomorrow.

good luck to all competing in the british maybe one day i will be able to stand on that stage.... qualified once but would have been an 'also ran' so i didnt go.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

i seen james at the welsh show last month, he looked great then, i real eye opener tho, be the finals will be an awesome show to be at let alone be in, im backing james to get his pro card all the way


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

this wil be the first time ive seen james on stage (or most of the guys tbh) - really cant wait for the whole show,

i was gutted last year when i couldnt get to it, but now im glad, this year looks like its going to be even better.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

I like Zack Khan, hope he wins his weight class, hes been on british scene for long time, hope he makes it, is the winner garanteed a IFBB card?? how does it work?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

The winner from each class will be entered into the overall.. Whoever takes it will then win their pro card.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

wow that seems very hard to get a pro card then, so only 1 pro card per competition!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

want2getstrong said:


> wow that seems very hard to get a pro card then, so only 1 pro card per competition!


Yes.

If a Pro Card was easy to come by, we'd all have one.

Good luck to James L


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

nah mate i saw ifbb pro cards on ebay last night, buy it now 25 quid bobs your uncle:thumb:

fcuk this training and dieting


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Just purchased mine  lol


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

I think Dean McTernan is going to be suprising a fair few people this year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Just purchased mine  lol


you mug, theres no way id pay 25 quid for one :lol:


----------



## ainslie (Jan 20, 2005)

PompyMan said:


> you mug, theres no way id pay 25 quid for one :lol:


why not. Britains best BB's all in one go.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

ainslie said:


> why not. Britains best BB's all in one go.


 :confused1: i dont understand lol


----------



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

25 is pretty steep lol, maybe if you look around you'll get a buy one get one free, and hand one for a x-mas prezzie!

Jamie


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Yes James is doing the u80 class & so am i  cant wait :thumb:


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

Britbb said:


> What class is he doing bro?
> 
> Is it u80's?
> 
> ...


Defanitley mate. British bodybuilding seems to be brimming with talent at the moment and i think there should be two pro cards given instead of one.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Gona be a great show!!And an honour to be on stage with some of the best guys in the country. In fact I might just sit and watch instead........? :confused1:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

U80`s I`d imagine and whatever class hes in his condition is always awesome and without disrespecting others I hope he wins the overall solely due to his work ethic and passion for bodybuilding. I think he`d be a good role model and ambassador too.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

As we all know anything can happen on the day. The under 80's has some awsome guys such as Wade and the guy than won the overall at Portsmouth (williams I think) no class is a one horse race and I think there will be some surprises on the day.

To say that the judges need glasses if certain people don't win is a joke in my eyes and disrespectful to those who have prepped so hard...just my opinion. :whistling:


----------



## samsham1 (Aug 19, 2007)

why does james work harder and have more passion then everyone else whos competing??


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Lee Williams you mean. He was 72kg at the Portsmouth show, 8kg short of what James will be. That is a lot of muscle and I read he was natural ?

If he is then he has a fantastic physique, but win the class, no chance.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

samsham1 said:


> why does james work harder and have more passion then everyone else whos competing??


Not saying he works harder than everyone but who else does cardio all year round, get up at 2am for a meal consistently for years on end?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Not saying he works harder than everyone but who else does cardio all year round, get up at 2am for a meal consistently for years on end?


me actually LMAO and probably every other top level athlete.

Lee Williams has won or placed highly in international contests with the IFBB so bit of respect due I think.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

ainslie said:


> why not. Britains best BB's all in one go.


am i missing something here?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Not disrespecting him, just saying he wont win the class.

If I said the class is wide open and everyone has a good chance of winning it, like every other fence sitter then these forums would be pointless. The point is to have an opinion and if people dont like it then they dont have to read it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

samsham1 said:


> why does james work harder and have more passion then everyone else whos competing??


he does not and i think James will say the same....



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Lee Williams you mean. He was 72kg at the Portsmouth show, 8kg short of what James will be. That is a lot of muscle and I read he was natural ?
> 
> If he is then he has a fantastic physique, but win the class, no chance.


weird really as Flex was 84kg last year yet he beat a guy over 20kg bigger than him...

MM i understand you want James to win and i cannot blame you James will definitely be a favourite his work ethic is very good but to be fair mate you don't know what other guys in James class or other classes do either pre-comp or Off season......i wonder how much cardio and dieting Darren Ball has been doing this year to actually keep in the crazy condition he has, plus put size on??

As MassiveMonster has pointed out we all have our favourites and this board is about individual opinions i would just urge those who express their opinions to do so without it sounding like their is only one person at the show.....

on the subject of Lee Williams do not right him off just because he is natural the guy has achieved more than most of the guys in the whole show on the international scene and is a threat....

remember guys it does not matter who looked good last week or the last time they showed or did a guest spot it only matters what they look like next sunday onstage and many of us know the whole show can come crashing down in the last few hours.....


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

samsham1 said:


> why does james work harder and have more passion then everyone else whos competing??


Because he trains with me,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Vince said:


> one thing for sure whoever will win the overall this year will be a worthy pro.


Amen to that Vince


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

if lee williams is natural then he is amazing.... if he isnt then he is still amazing lol!!!!

it is very easy for us to say james is goin to take it but if anther one of the top lads posted on here regular and james didnt we would probably all say they would win it, if you get me?

to get to the british in 99% of cases means people are 110% dedicated and do such things as eating during the night etc etc heck i even do that and i am just a novice lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PompyMan said:


> if lee williams is natural then he is amazing.... if he isnt then he is still amazing lol!!!!
> 
> it is very easy for us to say james is goin to take it but if anther one of the top lads posted on here regular and james didnt we would probably all say they would win it, if you get me?
> 
> to get to the british in 99% of cases means people are 110% dedicated and do such things as eating during the night etc etc heck i even do that and i am just a novice lol.


best post on the whole thread


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Lee Williams you mean. He was 72kg at the Portsmouth show, 8kg short of what James will be. That is a lot of muscle and I read he was natural ?
> 
> If he is then he has a fantastic physique, but win the class, no chance.


Massive, Lee has no channce? Hmm well in 2004 he won the LW class, palced highly in IFBB Worlds and Europeans, won the portmouth <80kg and overall, yea i can see he has no chance.

I saw Lee on Friday and i will bet you wont see many other people on stage in his condtion or muscle detail period.

Put it this way anyone who reaches the finals after winning a qualifer let alone an overall has a chance of winning.

Fivos


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Massive, Lee has no channce? Hmm well in 2004 he won the LW class, palced highly in IFBB Worlds and Europeans, won the portmouth <80kg and overall, yea i can see he has no chance.
> 
> I saw Lee on Friday and i will bet you wont see many other people on stage in his condtion or muscle detail period.
> 
> ...


Totally agree Fivos..good post. Makes me laugh people who have never stepped on stage or bothered to dedicate there life to 20 weeks of diet sit at there computer and write people off...very disrespectful in my eyes


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow this is turning out to be quite a good debate..

Regadless of peoples favourites, who they want to win and who they think will win.. It all comes down to that one day. Timing is essential and it's ever so easy to miss the mark.

I am so gutted not to be able to make the finals as the quality is so high this year. IMO whoever wins wins will deserve to be a pro and represent our country.

And you should not write guys like Lee Williams off. I've seen him backstage at Portsmouth and he has a great physique worthy of a high placing.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

clarkey said:


> Totally agree Fivos..good post. Makes me laugh people who have never stepped on stage or bothered to dedicate there life to 20 weeks of diet sit at there computer and write people off...very disrespectful in my eyes


Totally agree, i think we covered this on another thread, all people have there favourites but if people justify there comments then far enought but making statements like that is not on imo

Fivos


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

I am there lurking in the background, filming the show, and taking pics, maybe I should call myself the Videoman!!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

it will be a close battle for everyone dont know who to support really so all the best to my friends james l, tom blackman,simon fan,daz from my gym mx fitness and of course my loverly wife xyleese,there ive upset noone lol they all have excellent physiques and will do some serious damage at the finals,i will just sit there enjoy and eat pauls cakes!!!! until next yr:beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

your not eating my cakes until next year fatty


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, anyone know if Tom Bailey is doing the class again? In my humble opinion, no offense intended, with all respect due, blah, blah, I think he has the nicest physique in that class out of all the people we know who are competing. Small waist, big arms, great X shape, spot on conditioning. Very complete physique. No weaknesses and its the best 'package' that usually wins.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

lol we will see about that mate,i been trying to eat clean until next week when we go on holiday but can feel it slipping this weekend


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm down in Wales at the moment as some of you know, with Neil. Last day of depletion today and boy am I looking forward to tomorrow, as I am sure a lot of other guys and girls are!!

I would like to thank everybody for their support, it really means a lot.

I would also like to extend my best wishes to every other competitor that is competing this sunday, it should be a great show.

As for me, yes the mddleweights it is. I have worked harder this year than ever and hopefully this will be rewarded come sunday with another British title.

Best wishes

James


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

supercell said:


> I'm down in Wales at the moment as some of you know, with Neil. Last day of depletion today and boy am I looking forward to tomorrow, as I am sure a lot of other guys and girls are!!
> 
> I would like to thank everybody for their support, it really means a lot.
> 
> ...


Good luck mate..

Fat head said your looking pretty awesome... but weak PMSL...

Im not going but all the best, look forward to seeing pics...

Ps can i get on your next vid PMSL

x


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.ukbff.co.uk/

just found this, good clip


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

supercell said:


> I'm down in Wales at the moment as some of you know, with Neil. Last day of depletion today and boy am I looking forward to tomorrow, as I am sure a lot of other guys and girls are!!
> 
> I would like to thank everybody for their support, it really means a lot.
> 
> ...


Good luck James and to everyone else competing. It should be a great show this year.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

your in south wales mate, you about anywhere today


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Good luck to every1 from here thats getting on stage this weekend.


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Will be there on Sunday, will be the first show i have been to since the NABBA Britain in 2001.

Really looking forward to it, looking to get some inspiration for my attack on the heavyweight class next year.

Good luck to all those competing, not long now and you can pig out on Monday, lol.

Dan


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

james, good luck bro, see you sunday.

wade, good luck to you allso mate

ALL athletes onstage deserve massive respect. yes we all have opinions, but talking down athletes like lee williams is out of order. lee williams is a class act....

good luck to all guys and gals for sunday

steve


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Great post Steve totally agree Pal Lee Williams is class act. Hopefully people who talk others down will step away from there pc's and one day get on stage so they realise what dedication and termination it takes :thumbup1:



stevie flynn said:


> james, good luck bro, see you sunday.
> 
> wade, good luck to you allso mate
> 
> ...


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

I think nobody is talking anyone down here or being disrespectfull,this is a forum a place where people are entitled to express there opinions.........every competitor who is going onstage sun will have worked hard all year leading up too this show much respect for there dedication,but there can only be one winner and everybody has there favourites:thumb:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

bbeweel said:


> I think nobody is talking anyone down here or being disrespectfull,this is a forum a place where people are entitled to express there opinions.........every competitor who is going onstage sun will have worked hard all year leading up too this show much respect for there dedication,but there can only be one winner and everybody has there favourites:thumb:


Yes totally agree we all have our favourites and I dont see a problem stating that. But stating certain peoples names on an open forum saying they wont win is direspectful in my eyes. Good luck to all.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

clarkey said:


> Yes totally agree we all have our favourites and I dont see a problem stating that. But stating certain peoples names on an open forum saying they wont win is direspectful in my eyes. Good luck to all.


Very true.

That Paul Booth guy won't win tho :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Looking back on the posts now i think i will have to agree with you clarkey ................sorry mark:whistling:..ha ha.......oh and good luck james! :rockon:


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Looking great last week mate, all the best to you and everyone competing on Sunday.


----------

